# CPC-A, CBCS, CEHRS, CMAA- New Jersey



## Victoria Benefield (Jul 10, 2014)

vic71@comcast.netVictoria Benefield
1300 Cape May Avenue
Cape May, NJ 08204
845-551-3773
vic71@comcast.net

July 2014

Dear Hiring Manager,

I am seeking a position as a Medical Coder/Biller/EHR professional, with an established company, where I can gain experience and work toward my long term goal of performing medical billing audits.  I recently acquired my CPC-A, CBCS, CEHRS and CMAA certifications, and am ready to begin a career in the healthcare industry.

I offer over 20 years of financial, business management and marketing experience, with a propensity for solving problems and growing business.  My inquisitive nature, technological skills and workplace compliance (licensed/certified in Healthcare, Security, Restaurant and Broadcasting Industries) demonstrate my willingness to learn new software applications and further my education, as job requisites.

I will relocate (preferably within the state of New Jersey) for an opportunity that will allow me to contribute as a team member, or as an individual.  I look forward to being able to learn from the experiences of others and above all perform my duties with professionalism and confidentiality.

Please call me at your convenience at 845-551-3773, or email me at vic71@comcast.net.  I am anxious to discuss the needs of your company and how my skills and experiences will contribute to further growth.  

Sincerely,

Victoria Benefield


----------



## Victoria Benefield (Jul 10, 2014)

I am unable to post my resume.  If any potential employer/recruiter is interested in reading, please contact me directly, and I will supply.  Thank you.


----------

